# 2.6.19, NFS, and KDE (SOLVED)

## Timbers2k

I'm having a problem with kernel 2.6.19-r2 and KDE. My home directory is located on an NFS mount, I'm not sure if that is part of the problem. My system runs without a problem when using 2.6.18-r4. I used make oldconfig and then make menuconfig to make the changes for the new SATA system. The system boots fine, all the drives seem to work fine, I can log in at the console as my user or root. X and KDM start up fine, but when I enter my password in KDM it sits there for about two minutes before the Loading KDE dialog appears, then that sits there for another two minutes, then it disappears. After another two minutes the desktop changes to my background, then a dialog box pops up with "Media protocol died unexpectedly". After a few more minutes the rest of the KDE desktop shows up and all seems to be fine. However starting almost any KDE app takes a long time, but GTK apps like GAIM and Firefox start right up, though they occasionally hang for a while, then go back to work.

No error messages appear in any log file I can find. As I said above, the system works great when I boot back to 2.6.18-r4. I don't have Gnome installed so I can't try that, but a failsafe login (only xterm) from KDM works fine.

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: Changed title.Last edited by Timbers2k on Thu Feb 15, 2007 3:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Sten

 *Timbers2k wrote:*   

> I'm having a problem with kernel 2.6.19-r2 and KDE. My home directory is located on an NFS mount, I'm not sure if that is part of the problem. My system runs without a problem when using 2.6.18-r4. I used make oldconfig and then make menuconfig to make the changes for the new SATA system. The system boots fine, all the drives seem to work fine, I can log in at the console as my user or root. X and KDM start up fine, but when I enter my password in KDM it sits there for about two minutes before the Loading KDE dialog appears, then that sits there for another two minutes, then it disappears. After another two minutes the desktop changes to my background, then a dialog box pops up with "Media protocol died unexpectedly". After a few more minutes the rest of the KDE desktop shows up and all seems to be fine. However starting almost any KDE app takes a long time, but GTK apps like GAIM and Firefox start right up, though they occasionally hang for a while, then go back to work.
> 
> No error messages appear in any log file I can find. As I said above, the system works great when I boot back to 2.6.18-r4. I don't have Gnome installed so I can't try that, but a failsafe login (only xterm) from KDM works fine.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.

 

Many people described many problems with 2.6.19 kernels and KDE, but this looks like some problems with NFS. Use 2.6.18 Gentoo kernel until this is fixed or switch to Vanilla kernel (it should be fixed in 2.6.19.1, because I haven’t noticed any of these KDE + kernel bugs).

----------

## Timbers2k

 *Sten wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Many people described many problems with 2.6.19 kernels and KDE, but this looks like some problems with NFS. Use 2.6.18 Gentoo kernel until this is fixed or switch to Vanilla kernel (it should be fixed in 2.6.19.1, because I havent noticed any of these KDE + kernel bugs).

 

Do you have any links or other information on problems with KDE and 2.6.19, because I haven't been able to find any. I'm still using 2.6.18 without any problems, I'd just like to find out what the issue is with the new kernel.

----------

## Timbers2k

I'm still having the problem described in the first post, and I've tried every Gentoo 2.6.19 kernel, r4 being the latest at this time. It is definitely caused by my home directory being on an NFS mount. I created a user account with it's home directory on the local machine and it works fine.

I'm concerned that the 2.6.19 is going stable in the near future. Many businesses will have a setup similar to mine, with users home directories on an NFS file server, and it looks like 2.6.19 won't work. I'd be willing to try anything to get to the root cause of the problem.

----------

## chair-raver

Hi,

I'm experiencing problems with 2.6.19 and NFS as well. In my setup I have a "production" server running 2.6.18-r6. The complete /usr/portage tree is exported via NFS. Another server and a desktop machine are importing the /usr/portage tree. Once these two machines are running 2.6.19 "emerge -puvDN world" occasionally fails. I can restart the command and this time the execution is successful.

Then I went back to 2.6.18 haven't seen a problem. I did another test then on one server with 2.6.19-r4, when it became available. I immediately saw the failures again. I'd say 1 out of 3 or 4 "emerge -puvDN world" failed. 

BTW I have the NFS4 options enabled in all my kernels. 2.6.18 is very fine for me. 2.6.19 is effectively unusable for me at this point.

----------

## Timbers2k

Added bug 162199, fell free to add comments. I don't think 2.6.19 should go stable with this issue unresolved.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162199

----------

## Timbers2k

This is solved. You need to install nfs-utils and add nfsmount to the default runlevel. The netmount that is there by default mounts the nfs drives, but does not start statd, which causes problems with the new kernels.

----------

## soth

Finally. Been ranting about this https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3951529.html#3951529

Thank you!

----------

